# VBox-Step7-Probleme



## Matze83

*Frage zu XML-Datei VBox*

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich in der XML-Datei von VirtualBox ein Diskettenlaufwerk eintragen?


		Code:
	

         </MachineRegistry>
    <MediaRegistry>
      ...
      <HardDisks/>
      <DVDImages/>
      <FloppyImages/>  [B]HIER EVTL. ETWAS EINTRAGEN???[/B]
    </MediaRegistry>
    <NetserviceRegistry>
      <DHCPServers>
      ...
    </NetserviceRegistry>
    <USBDeviceFilters/>
  </Global>
</VirtualBox>

Danke für eure Mühe im voraus!

Gruss Matze...


----------



## Cerberus

Was ist denn das für ein Scheiß!!


----------



## marlob

Cerberus schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Scheiß!!


ganz locker bleiben
steht doch so bei Matze83


----------



## Cerberus

Ich bin doch locker


----------



## AutoSPy

Hallo Matze, 

bei VirtualBox 3.2.6 sieht das so aus:



		Code:
	

[FONT=Courier New]<?xml version="1.0"?>[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]<VirtualBox xmlns="[/FONT][URL="http://www.innotek.de/VirtualBox-settings"][FONT=Courier New]http://www.innotek.de/VirtualBox-settings[/FONT][/URL][FONT=Courier New]" version="1.7-windows">[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]<Machine uuid="{e5f757cf-c9ad-4230-ab49-47886ac3095b}" ...>[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]  <ExtraData>[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]  ...[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]  </ExtraData>[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]  <Hardware version="2">[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]    ...[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]    <FloppyDrive enabled="true">[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]      <HostDrive src="A:"/>[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]    </FloppyDrive> [/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]    ...[/FONT]

 
Viele Grüße, 
Jens


----------



## Matze83

*thx!*

super...hat geklappt.

danke dir!


----------



## marlob

Matze83 schrieb:


> super...hat geklappt.
> 
> danke dir!


Warum änderst du fast 24 Stunden später noch deinen Beitrag nachdem schon welche geantwortet haben


----------



## Matze83

*ist halt so...*

hier hat immer einer wat zu kacken....


----------



## IBFS

Matze83 schrieb:


> hier hat immer einer wat zu kacken....


Niveau ist nicht nur der Pegelstand im Bierfass 

Frank


----------



## bike

Matze83 schrieb:


> hier hat immer einer wat zu kacken....


Vielleicht auch aus gutem Grund?
Ich würde an deiner Stelle in mich gehen und nachdenken. 



IBFS schrieb:


> Niveau ist nicht nur der Pegelstand im Bierfass



Stimmt, und Bier ist besser 


bike


----------



## Matze83

> Vielleicht auch aus gutem Grund?
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle in mich gehen und nachdenken.



hab ich gemacht..da war diese wut...jetzt gehts wieder..danke^^


----------



## marlob

Matze83 schrieb:


> hab ich gemacht..da war diese wut...jetzt gehts wieder..danke^^


Hoffentlich ist nichts kaputt gegangen


----------



## Matze83

*VM schmiert ab*

Hallo nochmal,

hab meine VBox Probleme soweit hinbekommen  
Step7 5.5 installiert, Lizenzen draufgezogen,
PLCSIM installiert, alles wunderbar.

Wenn ich jetzt einen Eingang/Ausgang/Merker im Programm ändern will, 
schmiert die VM komplett ab. Windows macht nen "Neustart".

Hab alle möglichen Win Versionen ausprobiert die mit 5.5 kompatibel
sind. Jedes mal das gleiche Problem.

Hat von euch einer ne Idee??

Gruß Matze


----------



## bike

Welche VirtualBox Version verwendest du?
Bei mir unter Version 4.04 funktioniert dies fehlerfrei.


bike


----------



## Matze83

auch die 4.0.4 ...


----------



## bike

Matze83 schrieb:


> auch die 4.0.4 ...


Also ich habe 3.2.12 und  4.04, habe aber einen anderen Host.
Hast du schon einmal nur den Editor ohne Simatic Manager zu starten?
Stürzt bei dir die VM oder der Host auch ab?
Hast du Speicherverwaltung, Grafikkarte und Schnittstellen richtig eingestellt? 
Da ist auch  APCI ein heiser Kandidat.


bike


----------



## SPS Markus

Hatte die gleichen Probleme mit den 4.0.x Versionen.
Habe wieder 3.2.12 installiert und gut war.
Die  4er sind irgendwie anders.

Mal sehen ob es mit neueren 4er Versionen wieder geht.

Markus


----------



## Matze83

Nabend, entschuldigt die späte Antwort...

hab jetzt endlich wieder Zeit gehabt, mich mit meinem Problem auseinander zu setzen. 

Hab jetzt VirtualBox 3.2.12 installiert...und siehe da es funzt.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!

Gruß Matze


----------



## SPS Markus

So die V4.0.6 ist jetzt draussen.

Soweit ich sie getestet, läuft sie wieder mit Step7 V5.5 ohne Absturz.

Einfügen von Merkern -> ohne Probleme
Sowohl in FC FB und Graph Bausteinen.
Flex 2008 SP2 + Upd - keine Probleme
PlcSim + RT Flexible 2008 -> keine Probleme.

Ich würde sagen -> Testen.

Noch ein schönes Osterwochenende.

Markus


----------



## bike

SPS Markus schrieb:


> So die V4.0.6 ist jetzt draussen.
> 
> Soweit ich sie getestet, läuft sie wieder mit Step7 V5.5 ohne Absturz.
> 
> Einfügen von Merkern -> ohne Probleme
> Sowohl in FC FB und Graph Bausteinen.
> Flex 2008 SP2 + Upd - keine Probleme
> PlcSim + RT Flexible 2008 -> keine Probleme.
> 
> Ich würde sagen -> Testen.
> 
> Noch ein schönes Osterwochenende.
> 
> Markus



 Habe ich gerade, der Erfolg war nicht mir.  

   Wenn PLCSIm läuft und Online wird ein Fehler gesucht,gefunden und behoben, dann ist Schicht im Schacht. 
Die VM hängt und muss ausgeschaltet werden, herunterfahren ist nicht.
 Bei Linux als Host, dieses Problem hatte ich bei der vorherigen Versionen 3.12 nicht.  

   bike

Edit: Unter Win$ XP und 7 funktioniert es


----------

